# Negative Temperaturen Board + CPU auslesen



## streega (29. November 2021)

Moin zusammen,

auch wenn ich schon einige Jahre extreme 24/7 Kühllösungen für meinen PC verwende, ist es mir bisher nicht gelungen, negative Temperaturen über die Board/CPU-Sensoren auszulesen. Durch HW-Info wird es zwar unterstützt, jedoch ist bei 0 Grad Schluss. Können die Sensoren negative Temperaturen nicht erfassen? Danke euch  ...  meine  Hardware seht ihr in der Signatur.


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2021)

Asus liest bis - 11° aus (Bios)
Ansonsten -Voltkraft K 102  

Oder ein Laser Thermo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streega (29. November 2021)

Etwas Externes wollte ich vermeiden


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2021)

Reichen dir -20° ?

für nen 10er 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/16235336246...gdYC6z40XUFKf13eKP9V|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. November 2021)

streega schrieb:


> Können die Sensoren negative Temperaturen nicht erfassen?


Nicht wirklich^^

Die meisten Sensoren sind auf einen Wert kalibiert und geben die Abweichung von diesem als Delta aus.
Bedeutet wenn eine CPU eine Tj bei 100°C hat aber 90°C warm ist gibt der Sensor eine "10" aus, das Probramm/BIOS/... rechnet dann um. 
Nun sind die Höchstwerte die ausgegeben können erstens irgendwo begrenzt und zweitens auch nicht mehr besonders sinnvoll, ein Sensor der so weit von seinem kalibrierten Punkt weg ist gibt sowieso nur noch Käse aus (es hilft dir ja nicht wenn das DIng -20°C anzeigt obwohl du bei -50 bist beispielsweise), deswegen arbeiten extrem-OCler mit externen Fühlern die in dem Bereich halt gut funktionieren.


----------



## IICARUS (29. November 2021)

Früher hat man auch gut sehen können, dass manche Berechnungen mit Idle nie richtig sein konnten, weil nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur heruntergekühlt werden kann. Zumindest nicht, wenn eine normale Wasserkühlung oder Luftkühlung verwendet wird. Das lag daran, dass die Temperaturen berechnet werden und erst im oberen Bereich genauer sind, da wo es auch im Grunde mit ankommt.


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2021)

Ich kann  die Temp hören 

kein witz
Wenn ich Dice im Pot schmeiß höre ich aus dem Aufkochgeräusch heraus wo die Temp ca ist

bei -72° ist es normalerweise lautlos wenn ich auffüll bei -50° zb kocht es merklich  auf  und bei -20 kocht es über bzw ist es nicht zu überhören


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. November 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> kein witz
> Wenn ich Dice im Pot schmeiß höre ich aus dem Aufkochgeräusch heraus wo die Temp ca ist


Es gibt gewisse kuriosere "Berufskrankheiten" bei solchen Dingen, ja. Ich kann dir auch anhand des Schlag-/Bruchgeräusches einer Charpyprobe sagen wie viel Joule die hatte. Nach Zehntausenden durchgeführten Versuchen ist das halt irgendwann so. 
Der Kerl der bei uns den großen LN2-Tank füllt (also LKW --> Druckbehälter) erkennt auch am Geräusch beim Hahn aufdrehen schon wie voll/leer das Ding ist und wie viel etwa reingeht. Der macht sich da immern Spaß drauß zu schätzen bevor er aufs Manometer kuckt^^


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Kerl der bei uns den großen LN2-Tank füllt (also LKW --> Druckbehälter)


Wohin soll ich mit meinen Dewar kommen ?


----------

